# Can I get some advice for a receiver



## bk2basx (Jul 11, 2010)

First I would like to say Hello I am new to this forum and could use some advice I was going to ask one of the techs around here about my question but I have to drive almost 3hrs to get that advice so I turned to the forum.
So here it goes I have one of the older Yamaha recievers model # RXV-793 at the time when I bought it, it was one of the top of the line units now many years have past and am starting to have some issues I have been doin some research on a new receiver it seems like Onkyo will be the way to go but before I make my decision I need some advice on this typically you have your home theater in your living room yes! but I would like to run some wiring outside to the deck so I can have music while we have family and friends over but If somebody wants to watch a movie inside they can do it at the same time is there a unit that can do this or can I hook up a Onkyo A-5VL to a receiver to accomplish this.
Please everybody can I get some feedback on this to make my decision a little easier.
Thanks Jason (Kansas)


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: Can I get some advice*



bk2basx said:


> First I would like to say Hello I am new to this forum and could use some advice I was going to ask one of the techs around here about my question but I have to drive almost 3hrs to get that advice so I turned to the forum.
> So here it goes I have one of the older Yamaha recievers model # RXV-793 at the time when I bought it, it was one of the top of the line units now many years have past and am starting to have some issues I have been doin some research on a new receiver it seems like Onkyo will be the way to go but before I make my decision I need some advice on this typically you have your home theater in your living room yes! but I would like to run some wiring outside to the deck so I can have music while we have family and friends over but If somebody wants to watch a movie inside they can do it at the same time is there a unit that can do this or can I hook up a Onkyo A-5VL to a receiver to accomplish this.
> Please everybody can I get some feedback on this to make my decision a little easier.
> Thanks Jason (Kansas)


First off, welcome to the forum!! Onkyo's flagships Onkyo TX-NR5008 and NR3008 will allow you to select different sources for zones 2 and 3 which should do what you want. I am not sure if their lower models do it but I will find out for you.

Matt


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Can I get some advice*

What you are looking for is called multi-zone capability. 

http://www.hometheatershack.com/hometheaterstores/home-theater-receivers/denonreceivers-Denon.html

is a list of Denon receivers that conveniently have multi-source listed in their name links. 

These are sold through our store via amazon for the same price, but help keep the lights on here.


----------



## bk2basx (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: Can I get some advice*

Thanks Matt I would appreciate that just curious would it work if you set it up with Onkyo A-5vl amplifier attached to one of the TX-NR5008 or NR3008


----------



## bk2basx (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: Can I get some advice*



lsiberian said:


> What you are looking for is called multi-zone capability.
> 
> http://www.hometheatershack.com/hometheaterstores/home-theater-receivers/denonreceivers-Denon.html
> 
> ...


Might be a silly question but on the multi-zone receiver does it actually display the actions of each zone


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Can I get some advice*

It depends. Most will display the zone activity while you are changing it, some have multiple displays with smaller characters giving you the zone info. My experience with multi-zone systems is that people usually do not use much of their capability unless they have a custom programmed remote or remote keypads to make it easy. Most are rather difficult to learn to use, or at least less than intuitive for someone not familiar with the system.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Can I get some advice*

I myself prefer different setups for different zones since stereo setups are usually pretty inexpensive.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

*Using zone2 on Onkyo*

Lower Onkyo models do have 2nd zone capabilities. My Onkyo 706 that I bought last year has it. Actually I just hooked up my 2nd zone to the bedroom last week. 

There are 2 ways to wire up the 2nd zone. 
1. using speaker wire. The avr has amps for 7.1 surround sound. You can switch the avr to 5.1 mode and this will free up 2 of the amps to power a 2nd zone. You just run speaker wire from the zone2 terminals on the avr to wherever you want them to go. When using this method, you control the zone2 volume with either the dedicated zone2 volume buttons on the front panel, or use the remote.
2. using rca cables. This will not use any of the avr's onboard amps. You can run cable from the zone2 rca jacks on the avr to wherever you want them to go. Since the rca cable is not powered by the main avr, you will need to hook them up to another receiver or power amp (this is how I wired my zone2). Also, by going this route, the zone2 volume buttons on the main avr will not work, your second amp will control the volume.

No matter which way you wire your 2nd zone, each zone is indepedent of each other, in other words, the main listening area can be watching a movie, and zone2 can be listening to cd's or any other input on your main avr. There is a limiting factor for listening to radio, both zones can listen to radio but there is only one tuner, so both zones would have to listen to the same radio station.
Using zone2 on my Onkyo is very easy. On the front panel of the avr, there is a zone2 'on' and 'off' button. To start, push the zone2 'on' button and then push the input selector button (such as radio, or cd...) for the medium you want to listen to in your 2nd zone. When finished, push the zone2 'off' button. This can also be accomplished using the remote control. The main pwr for the avr does not have to be 'on' to use zone2.

***** WARNING****** My avr has one limiting characteristic of using zone2 that I hate. Only sources connected to the analog inputs can be sent to zone2, no digital inputs. My example: my main music listening source is from my computer, I had my computer hooked up only to the digital optical input of the avr, so the avr would not send that signal to zone2. To solve the problem, I had to run an rca cable from the computer sound card to an analog input of the avr. Other than this annoyance, I love my zone2 capabilities.


----------



## gfrancis0 (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: Can I get some advice*

Most of the older AVRs (up until the last year or so) would not play any digital sources on the zone 2 speakers. This has started to change dramatically, but you need to confirm the capabilities of whatever AVR you might be interested in. Kind of a pain, I know. Denon is probably my favorite, perhaps some of the models from lasting year (model ends with a 10) can play a digital input in zone 2 and now they are about half price, so that would be a good deal.


----------



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Can I get some advice*



lsiberian said:


> What you are looking for is called multi-zone capability.
> 
> http://www.hometheatershack.com/hometheaterstores/home-theater-receivers/denonreceivers-Denon.html
> 
> ...


I have a Yamaha now, but in the future will most likely buy a Denon. Check them out...


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: Can I get some advice*

When I upgraded my reciever I kept my old one and now use it for speakers around the house. attached an IPod dock and tada. Mind you I had the house prewired for sound including volume controls. How do you plan on routing the wires to the outside? Any ideas on the type of speakers you will use outside? I have had some EV (electrovoice) EVIDs outside by my hottub for 6 years now even though Canadian winters and they still sound fine.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Can I get some advice*

Denon would be a very good choice allthough there are several brands out there more then capable of this feature.:T
I've had my Denon 3808ci for a few years now and love every minute of it so all i can say is good things about them, my last one was a Yamaha stereo receiver purchased allmost 18 years ago and it's still ticking like a well made clock but my money is now with Denon but once i switch up rooms (1 for me & 1 for my wife) i may choose a different brand.:dontknow:
I never have used the multizone capabilities of the Denon though (never had the need).


----------

